# Subs needed, several Northern NJ Sites



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Gentlemen,

We need subs for several sites in Northern NJ, please find the listing below. If you are near or work in the areas below please email [email protected] and give her your contact info.

Morristown - Lot and Walks
Closter- Walks only
Westwood- Lot and Walks
Union City- Walks only
Fort Lee- Lot and Walks
Ridgefield- Lot and Walks
Rutherford- Lot and Walks
Seacaucus- Lot and Walks
Jersey City- Lot and walks
Weehawken- Lot and Walks
West NY- Lot and Walks

All of the above are bank sites. They are priced in brackets per inch and per salt application. Please contact Nicole for further info on each site.


----------



## wfh07 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Ready for Motown*

I am just west of Morristown and am interested in anything you have in that area. I've added a 96' F250 and and am looking to keep it busy. Let me know the details.

Will
[email protected]
908-883-1107


----------

